# Enfield 2nd May



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Who's going?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Me and Phil are going

Cait do you remember what day the enfield mouse show is???? huh huh???

ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I WILL BE 23 ON THE 2ND OF MAY getting olllldddd 

Sam x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:gwavec :happybirthday :gwavec !!!! (for the 2nd)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

seawatch junior said:


> Me and Phil are going
> Cait do you remember what day the enfield mouse show is???? huh huh???
> ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I WILL BE 23 ON THE 2ND OF MAY getting olllldddd
> Sam x


Yes Sam, *SO *old :roll: :lol:


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be there 

Lisa


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll be there and I'm working on Angelmouse lol :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Yes she is working on me :lol: :lol: and I am beginning to sway, sway sway.......


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

How much is it to get?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

block entries are 60p (p/mouse) if that's what you mean?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're not showing it's free to get into the hall if that's what you mean. You'd have to be a member to show.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

No..on the door entry fee per person


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going.There is an auction class at this show for anyone wanting to buy mice.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

hmmn thats when I try to be out of the room as I find it very tempting 

Lisa


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

me is wanting to go...have to see if i can persuade saskia


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahc said:


> I'm going.There is an auction class at this show for anyone wanting to buy mice.


OH NO that sounds fatal!!!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

lol oh dear an auction to buy mice!! :lol: 
me an my OH should be going  first mouse show wooo!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Mouse auction, just as well I'm not going then, hubby would have a fit as I buy on impulse :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone wanting Dove tans trios/quads single mice for this show let me know. Nothing else available at the moment

Sam x


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

are the auctions expensive?? how much do they go up to ? :|


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

more importantly WHEN do they start??? :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The prices vary depending on the quality of the mice offered (i.e. the better they are the more people are likely to want them), the poularity of the variety and how many people are interested. I have heard of trios going at Enfield for as little as £3 but at Harrogate (a big show) they have gone for over £50. I doubt anything at Enfield would go over £30 a trio though. As for when it starts, it varies but usually mid-afternoon.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Well i have managed to twist Saskia's arm so ill see you all there


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going! I'm not showing, but I'm picking up two silver bucks from Heather (thank you!). Can't wait!

See you all there!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

The mouse show is at 11 and the rats at 1pm, so I will get there around midday I reckon (even though I don't think that there is going to be any rat show due to the SDAV outbreak), will be nice to see loads of people at our little Enfield Show 

Lisa


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

is this the same show that's on the first week of every month??


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes but the other months are members of the LSCMRC only whereas this is open to NMC members also. If I like it I might join the LSMRC because it is reasonably close to em and I get annoyed at having a good rump white but due to bad timing and geography not being able to show it...although if I do join I probably wont ever get a decent rump white again.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ian said:


> ...although if I do join I probably wont ever get a decent rump white again.


It's called sods law :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahY said:


> I'm going! I'm not showing, but I'm picking up two silver bucks from Heather (thank you!). Can't wait!
> 
> See you all there!
> 
> Sarah xxx


No problem!!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone got a postcode?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

en2 0qa


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Any new people ( i havent met before going) come and say hi...u cant miss my bump lol

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

lol who will be first to "spot that bump" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Did everyone have a good time? Well done Sarah on BIS with the now famous fawn satin  I was also surprised but pleased to get BOA in show with a cream satin. I am not sure who won anything else though as I didn't go (Sarah took mice down for me) - anyone know? And if anyone showed, how did you do?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done you two! :gwavebw

I picked up my very hunky new man as well as two beautiful dark silver does, thanks so much Heather!

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a great time, the people at the LCRMC were all very friendly seemed very happy to see new faces and to have some more competition.

I entered a rumpwhite, and two blues one adult and one u/8, they were the only entries in their class so I got my first 1sts, although obviously it was by default. Then my blue buck went on to win Stud Buck which I was really pleased with.

A guy called Jason did well with his herefords, and I picked up a pair of hereford does which was a fantastic surprise!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

well done everyone!!!! 

It was lovely to meet Ian and collect my new mice who have settled in really well!!!!

Thanks Ian   

Lisa


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Well done Sarah (bis) and Cait :gwavebw

And obviously thanks Ian for my beautiful black does who are stunning, I've never seen black selfs "in the fur" before and I'm quite taken with them I have to say.

Jason's Herefords were awesome too they look like husky rats but MUCH prettier :lol:

We didn't stay terribly long and found the turn out quite dissapointing as we were expecting LOADS of people to be there


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a big shame that Southern shows are not better attended,especially for the people who organize them.The varieties of mice also suffer from the lack of competion that makes us all strive to improve them.Not much competition ,not much striving....Theres only one way to improve things,attend and make a few entries.I had a lovely day chatting to fellow fanciers new and old ,a lunchtime visit to the pub and I also picked up two new mice.Good outcome for the whisker chewers and last but not least a win for me and Cait.Happy days.Well done Ian for your blue stud buck.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

the hall did feel a little empty at points, but I think most people were in the pub 

Lisa


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

touche


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The best shows are the joint shows with rabbits or poultry and the argicultural shows, it makes it more of a day out and theres more to see. Although there is the risk of being tempted into breeding guinea pigs and curly headed ducks or something, it can be dangerous.

Enfield wasn't as dead as Stafford was at christmas, that was a joint show so that made up for it but it felt like the mice had been shoved in a quiet corner and forgotten about! As I haven't been to any Northern shows most of the shows I've been to have been fairly similar to Enfield. I'm hoping to make a big trip up North over the summer I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ian

It's definitely worth coming to a northern show as you'll meet more people that way. While the agricultural shows are good in terms of a day out, if you've gone to meet people and get sorted out with stock or advice etc then you may struggle as other exhibitors are also enjoying a day out and often leave the show tent! At places like Sowood and Manchester you get more of a chance for a natter


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, was great seeing so many people there off the forum.

Thank you soooo much for my card Fae and family 

Best Self went to Alan reice
Best AOV went to Seawatch Stud
I think Best marked went to Phil Brookes

Well done Sarah to your best in show....i thinks its retirement time for the old bugger now! LOL :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:

Sam xx


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Bwaha, I sneaked in under durress from Fae. Nice to see everyone though . And I am in love with my Hereford girl... *swoon*.

Now I want to pick up a trio of show quality mice XD.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think theres life in the old dog yet seawatch and it's amazing what a wash and blow dry can achieve.I'm waiting for you to breed something better and knock him off the top spot.Can you hear my fingers drumming? :twisted: For anyone that distance is a big problem an over night stay in a travel lodge is very reasonable. approx£15 for a night if booked well in advance on the internet.I think we might look at giving this a go now we haven't got young kids and they allow you to take your dogs as well which is good for us.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It's definately worth thinking about, and it would avoid the early morning trek across the country.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm definately going to be travelling some distances to get to shows this year but staying overnight is definately the best option all round 

The main problem is getting hold of Maxeys as NMC rules state you can NOT show without them which is a shame as it makes people wonder if the mice or the cages are being judged - makes no sence to me at other animal shows the show itself is responsible for providing show-cages, you can't even loan Maxeys which is a little bewildering.

I have to say as a newbie almost everything seems to be stacked against me, but I'm a determined sod!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the show bench looks very smart indeed with all the identical maxeys. There's no need for judges to wear white coats really, but that looks smart too. I like that the mouse fancy upholds all the traditions and standards, especially since Britian is so quickly losing all those types of things. And you have to admit, mouse shows are most definately very annonymous with all the exhibits being shown in the exact same containers.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The traditional part is also very important to me.I'd hate to see the mice in plastic tanks etc.Maxeys crop up on ebay sometimes but failing that I'm happy to collect from shows in the north and deliver to any southern shows I'm attending.I'll also lend them on the day if you haven't got any for your first show.That offer is open to anyone on this forum,I usually have n't got enough decent mice to fill my maxeys  I'm not a member but I am fairly sure that the London club provides maxeys for exhibitors on show days,check that first though.


----------

